# New to pistols, need some advice.



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have owned rifles and shotguns my whole life, sold them a few years back, now I have nothing. I go to the ranges every now and then and rent pistols and I have decided that I want to get one for myself now.

I am torn between which gun to get. I have done quite a bit of research, but would like to hear some feedback from you guys and here what you have to think.

I cant decide if I should get a cheap 22 for fun at the range, and then get a larger one later, or just go for it and get the big one. I am 5'8 and 145 lbs, I would say I have small hands so that has been something to try and consider.

For the 22.
I like the Walther P22 so far, a friend of mine has it, and I like the way it looks and I feel it could be a good gun for just playing around at the range and just having fun. At about $2 a box cheap to shoot as well. I have heard there can be issues with accuracy, does the 5" barrel help much?

For the big gun.
I like a gun that is not what everyone has. Since this would be the investment piece I am looking for something that is reliable and fair priced and accurate. I like 1911 style guns for this, I just don't want to be like everyone else and have a Sig, H&K, Taurus etc.. I like having a exposed hammer and a metal frame. And after some research I believe I have settled on the CZ 75B in 40 s&w. I like the way a 40 feels when I shoot them. I think a 40 would be right for me as its in the middle of the 45 and 9mm, I was at Wal Mart the other day and they were completely out of 9mm but had huge amounts of 40 in stock, so this is also a deciding factor, and at just a few dollars more per box it does not seem like a bad idea.

I have small hands and don't know if the CZ 75B would be to big, maybe a CZ P06, I like the accessory rail on the SP 01 as well but not for the large increase in price.

Money is not a huge issue in the deciding factor, its just do I really need a full size handgun, i just know that the full size one would be able to useful for more things, like home self defense. 

I just would like to know what you guys think, maybe suggestions on other guns, or ideas for that matter. This is my first post and I am excited to be here, hopefully soon enough I will have a gun to show you guys. Thanks


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

In the end, only YOU can decide on which handgun. Visit several places, look at all the different models, and then decide on which one fits you best. For me (also having medium to small hands) it was the single-stack1911 with thin aftermarket grips; doublestack mags just made for too large a grip, and the balance of the 1911 was perfect in my case.

Above all, don't be turned off by "what everybody else has". There's a reason some guns are more popular than others...


----------



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I am not saying that popular guns are bad, because like you said they popular for a reason, because they are excellent guns. But I still like to have something different.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I find it a but amusing that you want something that not everyone else has (I can identify with that, which is evident if you could see my collection of firearms), but are considering a pistol that has been sold and copied around the world. I have a feeling that only the Colt 1911 has been copied more times. But then again, the CZ's aren't seen every day at the range like you would Glocks and Sigs and XD's. They are a very good pistol, and I think you have made a good selection.

As for size - my wife is smaller than you, but she shoots our 85 Combat (a version of the full-framed 75) without problems. She actually likes it more than some of our other standard-sized 9mm semi-auto's. Our 85 is our most accurate centerfire semi-auto that we own. When first purchased, our 85 was not 100% reliable, especially with Blazer ammo. Rather than wait for the recoil spring to break in, I just purchased a new Wolff spring that was a few pounds lighter in strength, and now it works just fine.

As for a .22 pistol -- I think that everyone* should have a good .22. Unfortunately, we used to have a P22, and although I love Walthers, I have to say that our P22 could not be considered a good .22. YMMY of course, as I have read that the newer versions are more reliable and more accurate. Nonetheless, I would not consider getting one, at least not at the prices that they currently command.

Before you get a P22, at least consider the Browning Buckmark, Beretta Neos, S&W 22A, and Ruger MKIII. All are more accurate and more reliable and just all-round better pistols than the P22, and all can be had around the same price or cheaper as well. 

regards,
PhilR.

*to other members of the forum -- this statement is hyperbolous in nature, which means that in real life, not everyone should have any particular handgun.


----------



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> I find it a but amusing that you want something that not everyone else has (I can identify with that, which is evident if you could see my collection of firearms), but are considering a pistol that has been sold and copied around the world. I have a feeling that only the Colt 1911 has been copied more times. But then again, the CZ's aren't seen every day at the range like you would Glocks and Sigs and XD's. They are a very good pistol, and I think you have made a good selection.
> 
> As for size - my wife is smaller than you, but she shoots our 85 Combat (a version of the full-framed 75) without problems. She actually likes it more than some of our other standard-sized 9mm semi-auto's. Our 85 is our most accurate centerfire semi-auto that we own. When first purchased, our 85 was not 100% reliable, especially with Blazer ammo. Rather than wait for the recoil spring to break in, I just purchased a new Wolff spring that was a few pounds lighter in strength, and now it works just fine.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much PhilR for the feedback, this helps a lot with my decisions. After hearing about your CZ 85, it sounds like a CZ 75 would fit my hands fine. I still have yet to shoot one anyways, so I need to get the range and shoot one. I also appreciate the feedback on the P22, after looking at your suggestions I think the buck mark is the best but a little to much money, the neos and ruger I am not really fond of the look. However I really love the way the S&W 22 A with the 5.5 in barrel looks and for $250 it sounds like a great deal.

I am glad you know what I mean about not having what every one else has at the range. I would just like to have a gun that like you said is not as common. But yes it has been copied all over the world, but that is because of its reputation, like a colt 1911. Once again, thank you.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your wanting to be different will cost you more in many ways. First will be holsters, second will be spare mags, third spare or replacement parts. If the one you finally decide on is because it will serve you best great but if it is just to have something different reconsider.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Chadwick405 said:


> after looking at your suggestions I think the buck mark is the best but a little to much money, the neos and ruger I am not really fond of the look. However I really love the way the S&W 22 A with the 5.5 in barrel looks and for $250 it sounds like a great deal.


$250 is unusually low for a P22. They will normally run right at or slightly over $300, which is more than a Buckmark. If you have an Academy Sports & Outdoors store near you, you might see if they carry the BM. The store near us has them for $279.

I forgot to mention that the S&W 22A has a rather large grip, so it might not suit you as well as would a BM or Neos or MKIII. However, ours is just as accurate and reliable as our MKIII and BM, so when one considers the price, they provide a great amount of performance for the dollar spent.

Let us know what you end up getting....


----------



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Your wanting to be different will cost you more in many ways. First will be holsters, second will be spare mags, third spare or replacement parts. If the one you finally decide on is because it will serve you best great but if it is just to have something different reconsider.


I don't think a CZ is exactly a difficult gun to find parts for, I wont need a holster as well.



PhilR. said:


> $250 is unusually low for a P22. They will normally run right at or slightly over $300, which is more than a Buckmark. If you have an Academy Sports & Outdoors store near you, you might see if they carry the BM. The store near us has them for $279.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the S&W 22A has a rather large grip, so it might not suit you as well as would a BM or Neos or MKIII. However, ours is just as accurate and reliable as our MKIII and BM, so when one considers the price, they provide a great amount of performance for the dollar spent.
> 
> Let us know what you end up getting....


The $250 I saw was online for a 22A, about $315 was a P22, I saw a buck mark for $345. I don't have a Academy Sports & Outdoors near me. I think I will just need to get down to my local gun store and check them out, as well as the prices.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

And as you can see you can get some real solid advice here.

Good luck on finding your gun.

:smt1099


----------



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.
> 
> And as you can see you can get some real solid advice here.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 18, 2009)

*CZ Kadet Kit*

Since you said you are really considering a CZ-75B as your first centerfire handgun, you should consider the CZ .22 Kadet kit. The slide just interchanges with the CZ75 frame and is very accurate.
I have one for mine and I love it.
Good Luck, 
Gary:smt023


----------



## Chadwick405 (Nov 15, 2009)

357Sig said:


> Since you said you are really considering a CZ-75B as your first centerfire handgun, you should consider the CZ .22 Kadet kit. The slide just interchanges with the CZ75 frame and is very accurate.
> I have one for mine and I love it.
> Good Luck,
> Gary:smt023


I had considered that kit it looks like a really neat idea, its just its the same price as just getting a whole separate 22 pistol. I would almost rather have the 2 separate ones.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

As far as a great .22 goes, I have a Sig P220 SAO I bought about 6 months ago and it's great. My wife has a reliable P22 and my son has a reliable Mosquito - but I wanted something a bit larger. Sig includes a coupon with these P series .22s which allows you to buy the centerfire top end for $399 - which makes them attractive price wise.

I've owned a few CZs and they are great guns; however, I'm just not a huge fan of the triggers. Actually, except for my revolvers, all of my handguns are SAO...


----------

